
Microsoft's future: Only Kinect - _grrr
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/rorycellanjones/2011/02/microsofts_future_only_kinect.html
======
ZeroGravitas
Is it worth noting that the title is a pun on a BBC quiz show? I get the
feeling the pun was more important than the analysis in deciding the gist of
the article.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/onlyconnect/quiz/>

